# Got the tag (turkey), now some questions.



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

So I got the CC hit for my Central turkey tag and I have a few questions.

This will be my first year hunting turkeys, but my father-in-law will be helping and has taken turkeys in the area in the past. I have some trail cameras and I was wondering if it would be worth it to put them up in the areas he has hunted the turkeys in the past. Does anyone do this for the turkey hunt?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sure, why not. Just put them down kind of low and not much more than a few days ahead of the time you plan to hunt. Besure and have the clock set for the right time cause you really want to know when those birds passed by.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's actually a good idea. But like BP said don't expect those birds to be there a week later. They are very transient birds and will move off to another area over night pressured or not. I place more stock in scouting out fresh sign in the area and then working from there. Stay mobile and you'll have a better chance at em. Plus, how many other guys got the same tag? Do they plan on hunting in the same area? I guess if you go in to check your camera and there's three more strapped to the same tree you'll know... This IS Utah after all. All things to think about. Good luck. Post pics if you get any.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. Good stuff to know. The reason I was asking is because I caught some this last year and it looked really cool.

Thanks


----------



## Hellacious (Jan 13, 2011)

A camera. Sheesh, just take a club. There are turkey everywhere in Utah.


----------



## Sanpete (Sep 20, 2010)

Also a newbie to turkey hunting. I didn't draw, but my son did, SouthEast. If anyone has a couple of suggested places to try that would be great. Live in Ephraim. Wondering about Green River area or on down to Blanding area? Thanks - Russ


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Sanpete said:


> Also a newbie to turkey hunting. I didn't draw, but my son did, SouthEast. If anyone has a couple of suggested places to try that would be great. Live in Ephraim. Wondering about Green River area or on down to Blanding area? Thanks - Russ


I would stay closer to home! There are loads of turkeys on the Manti.


----------



## Sanpete (Sep 20, 2010)

Any other specifics on the Manti? Mountains, hills, fields below foothills?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I learned that when hunting spring turkeys to follow the snow up and that they will be just below it. On scouting trips just drive the roads and look for tracks in the road or mud.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Critter said:


> I learned that when hunting spring turkeys to follow the snow up and that they will be just below it. On scouting trips just drive the roads and look for tracks in the road or mud.


Excellent advice!


----------

